# Woven wool scarf on homemade loom



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

This is the latest weaving finished project.

This was woven on a home made frame loom. The goal was to produce a usable wool scarf without the usual 15 inches of warp wasted on the loom that I get with a rigid heddle loom.

This piece was supposed to be 48" by 4". I measured the warp at 48" but the warp shrank a little during weaving, so it finished at 44" long.

The weft spacing is uneven, the edges are uneven, and the ends are not terribly pretty. The weave was more warp faced than plain weave. But it showed me that I can make a scarf on a frame loom without all the waste. Now I have to learn how to make the next one pretty.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Franco I like that, I like it a lot. How does it drape of lay on the neck? Is it comfy? 

:goodjob: Well done, again!


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Very nicely done!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

i like it too.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> Franco I like that, I like it a lot. How does it drape of lay on the neck? Is it comfy?
> 
> :goodjob: Well done, again!


Drape is comfy overall. My lovely wife has already put dibs on it.

The part where the weave is tight is a little stiff. Where the weave is looser the drape is looser.

I think I need to make a temple to help keep from drawing in.

The yarn is Vanna's Choice wool blend sock yarn.

Thanks.

Have a good day!


----------

